# Update: Riley Gets Head!



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

http://realgm.com/src_wiretap_archives/57607/20090301/rockets_waive_luther_head/

Definitely an upgrade from Quinn...question mark is if he's healthy.

What do ya think?


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

*Re: Heat Need To Get Head*

**** the Heat. I think I need head!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

*Re: Riley Needs To Get Head*

Yup, like I said in another thread, he isnt a true PG but we dont need one. His strength is one of our big weaknesses.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

*Re: Riley Needs To Get Head*

Nice thread title, I thought this was an article from playboy.com.


----------



## HEATLUNATIC (May 27, 2002)

*Re: Riley Needs To Get Head*

I'll take his D over Quinns streaky 3-ball!

His foot must be pretty bad if they're releasing him after trading Skip...


----------



## Ruff Draft (Nov 21, 2004)

*Re: Riley Needs To Get Head*

Luther Head sucks. Even Riley can't turn around that garbage.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

*Re: Riley Needs To Get Head*

Have you seen the C-Quinn's play Ruff?

I wouldnt mind some Head. I bet he Deep's the long ball.

Yes, many puns intended.


----------



## sMaK (Jun 13, 2002)

*Re: Riley Needs To Get Head*

I don't think he's much of an upgrade over Quinn. He's really not a PG, we'd be better off just using Wade at the point for a few minutes a game than signing Head to do the same thing.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

*Re: Riley Needs To Get Head*

So what's the rule on March 1st? Since he was released prior to March 1st, he's eligible for the playoffs even after today, or does he have to sign somewhere today to be eligible for the playoffs?


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

*Re: Riley Needs To Get Head*

I think itd be a good signing, even if he doesnt see the court much.

I much prefer us tightening this rotation to 8-9 and having Wade play the PG (especially how he's playing at the moment) if Chalmers gets in foul trouble.

Chalmers
Wade
Moon
Haslem
O'Neal
Beasley
Cook
Jones

With any of Anthony, Magloire, C-Quinn's (please no) or Dorell making up the 9th man.


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

*Re: Riley Needs To Get Head*



Wade3 said:


> So what's the rule on March 1st? Since he was released prior to March 1st, he's eligible for the playoffs even after today, or does he have to sign somewhere today to be eligible for the playoffs?


http://members.cox.net/lmcoon/salarycap.htm#Q54



> If a player is waived after March 1, he is ineligible to be included in the playoff roster of any team that signs him for the remainder of that season.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

*Re: Riley Needs To Get Head*

Yeah, that makes more sense then since he isnt gonna clear waivers until tomorrow probably.


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

*Re: Riley Needs To Get Head*

At the least, he'd replace Marcus Banks incase of injury to Quinn/Chalmers.

Riley better not blow this. We could use a little head.


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

*Re: Riley Needs To Get Head*

I'd love some Head, we simply aren't getting enough from our PG's at the moment.


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

*Re: Riley Needs To Get Head*

Luther Head is not a PG, and you don't want this guy bringing the ball up court... or leading a fast break... or setting up your offense.....



You don't want this guy dribbling the ball, period.


----------



## BlakeJesus (Feb 1, 2006)

*Re: Riley Needs To Get Head*

Awesome thread title.

Would read again.


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

*Re: Riley Needs To Get Head*

Has Quinn really got worse and more timid, or is it just that the rest of our team is better now?


----------



## sMaK (Jun 13, 2002)

*Re: Riley Needs To Get Head*

I don't think he's gotten worse. He's the same player. Terrible on defense, careful with the ball on offense, and a good open jump shooter.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

*Re: Riley Needs To Get Head*



> Agent Mark Bartelstein confirmed that the Heat is one "of about a dozen" teams that has inquired about guard Luther Head, who received a buyout over the weekend from the Rockets and now is playoff-eligible for another team as a free agent.
> 
> "We've talked to the Heat a little bit," said Bartelstein, whose client will clear waivers Wednesday. "There are about four or five teams that we feel might be a good fit."


Link


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

*Re: Riley Needs To Get Head*

Id like to see Riley get Head.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

*Re: Riley Needs To Get Head*



Jace said:


> Id like to see Riley get Head.


Insert: no-****


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

*Re: Riley Needs To Get Head*

More like pun-intended ^


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

*Re: Riley Needs To Get Head*

http://sports.espn.go.com/nba/news/story?id=3949847



> Luther Head, the combo guard who was recently bought out by Houston, will sign with the Miami Heat, according to his agent.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

*Re: Riley Needs To Get Head*



Weasel said:


> http://sports.espn.go.com/nba/news/story?id=3949847


Sweet!

Thanks for the link.

New title 

I thought for sure he wasnt gonna sign with us once his agent said they were looking for a team that could give Head playing time since he'd be a free agent in the summer.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

I think it's an awesome pickup. The guy is a lights out shooter and he should feel at home on defense because he played for Jeff Van Gundy. He won't be asked to handle the ball too much here.


----------



## Ruff Draft (Nov 21, 2004)

I pray that Miami doesn't mistake him for a point guard. All the kid can do is shoot.


----------



## rocketeer (Oct 7, 2002)

he's a solid spot up shooter to surround wade with, but nothing more. don't ask anything more of him than that and he'll do fine.


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

rocketeer said:


> he's a solid spot up shooter to surround wade with, but nothing more. don't ask anything more of him than that and he'll do fine.


thats pretty much what Quinn is now, except he is a horrid defender. 

can Head bring up the ball (and then give it to Wade)?
can Head defend at all?


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Yeah, playing next to Wade, all he'll be asked to do is hit open shots, which he'll get.

I'm also wondering how his D is?

Whatever it is, I just cannot imagine it being any worse than Quinn.


----------



## rocketeer (Oct 7, 2002)

reHEATed said:


> can Head bring up the ball (and then give it to Wade)?


not when there's any pressure on the ball.



> can Head defend at all?


i feel like he's a better defender than quinn. head can occasionally defend.


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

From what I gather from Houston fans is that he can't even bring the ball up half court :S

We'll see.

I don't know anything about his D. I have a feeling that he will be the 2nd string PG here ahead of a Quinn if Heat decided to sign him... hopefully his D is good enough for 10-15min a game.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

JVG on Head


> "Great spot up shooter, extremely clutch fourth-quarter shooter," Van Gundy said. "Good cutter after feeding the post. Low-turnover guy. Undersized (but willing) defender."
> 
> His bottom line: "I think he is a rotation player on a playoff team," Van Gundy said.


Link


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

Yeah dont count on Head to be a guy who can bring the ball up really. His dribbling becomes really erratic when there is pressure on the ball. As a spot up shooter though, he can be lights out. He thrived from his man going to double Yao, and then catch the dish out and shoot. Good career 3 point to about 20ft shooter. Low turnover, great at cutting to or around the basket to create space.

Bad ball handles, unable to to penetrate the basket well, makes a lot of layups harder than they should. I would say above average defender, but don't count on him stopping anyone cold. Can make the clutch shot and isn't afraid to take it. He has done that plenty of times with Houston. 

Major knock of his game were the last two playoff performances, or lack thereof. Completly dissapeared, and even last year had something like a -6 PER. No idea why, just vanished. 

So in summary. 
Great shooter
Above average defense
a good professional, and team player
Willing to take the clutch shot and made them
Great player to spread the floor with his range
good at moving without the ball

Bad
Dribbling/ball handles (not turnover prone, just erratic) 
poor court vision/ IQ
makes layups harder than they should
vanishes in post season
undersized, neither a PG or SG.


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

Nice, I love this pickup. We needed another PG, and we got one. Head's a keeper IMO. Hopefully he can fill the "Damon Jones" role for us. He might suck at PG, but he'll be great next to DWade as a spot up shooter.


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

Flash is the Future said:


> Nice, I love this pickup. We needed another PG, and we got one. Head's a keeper IMO. *Hopefully he can fill the "Damon Jones" role for us.* He might suck at PG, but he'll be great next to DWade as a spot up shooter.


He will greatly. Hes very good at moving off the ball though so that is a plus on his game. His major knock is his ball handles.


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

Flash is the Future said:


> Nice, I love this pickup. We needed another PG, and we got one. Head's a keeper IMO. Hopefully he can fill the *"Damon Jones" role* for us. He might suck at PG, but he'll be great next to DWade as a spot up shooter.



You mean the role of "Best PG in the NBA"?

:lol:


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Dee-Zy said:


> You mean the role of "Best PG in the NBA"?
> 
> :lol:


More like "Best shooter in the world"


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

Is that what he said? I forgot. I thought he self-proclaimed to be the best PG in the NBA/world.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Dee-Zy said:


> Is that what he said? I forgot. I thought he self-proclaimed to be the best PG in the NBA/world.


Yeah, it was best shooter in the world.

Although I'm pretty sure he thinks he's the best PG in the NBA as well


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Dee-Zy said:


> Is that what he said? I forgot. I thought he self-proclaimed to be the best PG in the NBA/world.


Yes. It was Starbury who said he was the best PG in the _East_.

I like this addition a lot. I've been hoping we'd get Head for awhile, seriously. He fits our game plan quite well. Part of me hoped we'd add a playmaker to the roster as the back up PG due to Chalmers' and Quinn's lack of creativity, but Head brings a very sound shooter to the position (if he can at all play it,) and worse-comes-to-worse provides basically a clone of Daequan who might be hot when Cook struggles.

Three-point shooting has been a weakness here surprisingly (Cook, Quinn, Chalmers, Jones), so adding another guy who can sink 'em from downtown and hold his own elsewhere on the court should be welcome. Especially when he can guard a position of need.

Question is: Does anyone know about his health? He's been out with a foot injury since 1/10. I guess its possible he's healthy now and has been Dorell Wright-ed out of the rotation. If its true he disappears in the playoffs, we need him now.


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

Good pick-up, even if he doesnt do anything amazing.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

I like it. He's better than Quinn, and will stroke the open J/Trey.

Thats all we need. Wade plays PG half the time anyway.


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

Wade3 said:


> More like "Best shooter in the world"


More like...


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Head-Cook-Wade-Jones-O'Neal

Imagine going to that line-up when teams go small at the four. Talk about spacing.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Smithian said:


> More like...


The funniest thing ever was when the TNT crew did the photoshop of Shaq as Batman, Wade as Robin, and Damon as the butler :laugh:


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Jace said:


> Head-Cook-Wade-Jones-O'Neal
> 
> Imagine going to that line-up when teams go small at the four. Talk about spacing.


I think we'll definitely see a Wade/Head/DQ 3 guard lineup.

As for Jones playing the 4, we might see it tomorrow with the Suns playing Grant Hill at the 4.


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

I doubt we see much of that in the playoffs though.

There might be some Head/Cook/Jones/Bease/Haslem though.


----------



## rocketeer (Oct 7, 2002)

Dee-Zy said:


> I doubt we see much of that in the playoffs though.
> 
> There might be some Head/Cook/Jones/Bease/Haslem though.


who handles the ball and initiates the offense in that lineup?


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

Haslem


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

:laugh: at the thread title. 

Nice pick-up for us, we don't need him to do much, but he's better than Quinn, and can shoot.


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

Dee-Zy said:


> Haslem


:rofl:


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Thats my problem with Head. If he cant run the offense without Wade, he's not a back-up PG.


----------



## Spaceman Spiff (Aug 2, 2006)

If you think all he has to do is hit open shots and bring the ball up to Wade you're sadly mistaken. 

When playoff time comes having Head on the court is like playing 6 on 4, because it's like he's playing for the other team.

Here's a general assessment:

http://thedreamshake.blogspot.com/2008/05/special-announcement-luther-head-sucks.html
http://www.thedreamshake.com/2008/10/30/649923/luther-head-this-guy-sucks


----------



## Rather Unique (Aug 26, 2005)

Jace said:


> Thats my problem with Head. If he cant run the offense without Wade, he's not a back-up PG.


quoted for emphasis

I don't understand how he is supposed to take Quinn's spot if he's not a good handler, creator or really a PG for that matter. Sure his D maybe better (which we do need) but like rocketeer asked, in a lineup w/o Wade or Mario who is goin to handle the ball? Until someone answers that question, the problem isn't solved yet.


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

HASLEM!!!

What part of HASLEM did you not understand?????

HASLEM!!!

geeez


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Fabulous move.. great shooter.. cant bring the ball up real good.. not a great passer but not a bad one.. I wouldnt listen to what most Rockets fans say about him.. well they are actually for the most part right.. his handles arent that good.. he can play some respectable defense (at times).. your getting a solid role player.. he could succeed if given the chance..











But to the Rockets fans saying he sucks.. no he doesnt.. you just werent happy with him.. that happens with players sometimes.. sometimes they need out of one place to get going again or w/e.. I hope this is the case with Luther..


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

> About a half-dozen teams were seriously interested in signing Head, but the lure of playing time and playoff possibilities prompted him to decide on Miami, which had a roster spot open to make the move.
> 
> "He's the type of player that fits," Heat coach Erik Spoelstra said. "He's got a defensive background with the Houston Rockets. ... They've had a top-five defense there the whole time he's been there. He's got a similar background to our system, which helps. I would probably guess he knows our rules as concepts as well as anybody already."
> 
> ...


Link


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

It appears that whatever transpired with Head during last years playoffs has caused all the hate.


----------



## rocketeer (Oct 7, 2002)

Jace said:


> It appears that whatever transpired with Head during last years playoffs has caused all the hate.


he played in 5 playoff games last year and only 9 minutes per game. but he still averaged 2.8 shots and 1.2 attempted 3s per game. he shot 7% from the field(yes that is a single digit number) and 0% from 3. obviously a very small sample but he was terrible in last year's playoffs and the season before his percentages also had a huge dropoff.

but i really don't hold last year's playoffs against him(or any of the rockets). alston missed 2 games and yao was out. the rockets weren't going anywhere in a series against the jazz without yao.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Has any of his dropoff coincided with T-Mac's absence. It would seem that T-Mac and Wade are the types of players he needs to play with to be effective. It would make sense for him to slump when without Tracy.

http://ihearthead.blogspot.com/


----------



## rocketeer (Oct 7, 2002)

Jace said:


> Has any of his dropoff coincided with T-Mac's absence. It would seem that T-Mac and Wade are the types of players he needs to play with to be effective. It would make sense for him to slump when without Tracy.
> 
> http://ihearthead.blogspot.com/


of course, you'd expect a great spot up shooter to thrive playing with a post threat like yao who is constantly facing double teams.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Jace said:


> http://ihearthead.blogspot.com/












:laugh:


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

rocketeer said:


> of course, you'd expect a great spot up shooter to thrive playing with a post threat like yao who is constantly facing double teams.


Maybe, but Yao does not relieve ball-handling duties like Tracy or Wade. Key element.



Wade3 said:


> :laugh:


I wanted to buy it but they don't have any more.


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

I have a feeling Wade wants this guy and it is pretty much established that Wade will use him as an extra spot up guy when he is on the court considering Wade apparently has some chemistry with him... If Wade has any chemistry with him, then I am very happy. He can't be any worse than Quinn as a ball handler than Quinn has been at times.


----------



## LamarButler (Apr 16, 2005)

Not a bad signing- he seems to be an upgrade over Quinn, which is what matters most.


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

LB, you like the Heat after Celtics?


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

> The Heat officially announced the signing of guard Luther Head. He is playoff eligible.
> 
> Head will not play Wednesday against the Suns, but is expected to practice with the Heat Thursday. The Heat's roster now is at the league-maximum 15. Head will wear No. 13.
> 
> "Luther will bring us a prototype combo guard that can both handle the ball and shoot with tremendous proficiency," president Pat Riley said in a statement. "This is a positive step for the Miami Heat."


Link

I wonder who will go inactive now. Dorell seems to have jumped over Diawara now, so i'm hoping its Diawara, Blount and Jamaal.

Or maybe Quinn now?


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Diawarra, Blount, and Quinn would represent my dream inactive list.

The only foreseeable problem would be Chalmers going down. 

I guess that's when Dorell's work at point forward in practice would come in handy.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

I guess Riles and Spo see Head differently than Houston fans.

They're gonna try him at PG.

*Head will work his way into Miami Heat lineup*


> TORONTO -- Recently acquired guard Luther Head sat out of his first game with the Heat on Friday, but he doesn't expect to wait long to have an impact on the team.
> 
> Head participated in the Heat's shootaround before Friday's game against the Raptors. He likely will sit out Saturday's game at Cleveland and then work his way into the lineup next week.
> 
> ...


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Im getting Banks flashbacks. Hopefully the guy has worked on his handle. I hear he's low on turnovers, so maybe the ball-handling was the only issue.


----------

